# First V, litter sizes and females



## Jessica (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello Guys,
　
Anyone know how personality characteristics are influenced in female V puppies when their litter size is small and they are the only female, versus a litter size that's large with multiple females amongst males?
　
My breeder had a litter of 4 Vs (3 males and 1 female) and I'm just wondering if this female might emulate more general male characteristics because she only has brothers. Aka... will she be a little more rambunctious in comparison to females from a larger litter with more females? (YES, I know rambunctiousness isn't always only found in males, but I've heard male Vs are tend to be a little busier than the females)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't really think it would matter.
But possibly someone else may have seen a difference. 
My female June was the bossyest one of the litter. Always stalking, and pouncing on her littermates, even when they had enough. At 8 years old, she's still bossy.
Lucy was my busybody vizsla.
Always running, and bouncing, I don't think she ever just walked. She chewed up more things, than I can remember. 
Both were from normal size litters, of both male and female. 
This biggest difference I have seen in the males, is they stay in that goofy clown stage for longer. Cash still had spurts of acting goofy at 8 years old, and Ranger is the same way at 7 years old.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 10, 2018)

texasred said:


> I don't really think it would matter.
> But possibly someone else may have seen a difference.
> My female June was the bossyest one of the litter. Always stalking, and pouncing on her littermates, even when they had enough. At 8 years old, she's still bossy.
> Lucy was my busybody vizsla.
> ...




Thanks, Texasred. Did you ever have marking issues indoors with your male Vs?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Nope, they never marked inside.


----------

